# M.D.C Police



## GMACK24

Just got an email from Mike
he just made this GREAT M.D.C website.

This is not spam. Please go check it out it is amazing.

Greg
GMACK24

http://home.comcast.net/~mmrubino/Index.html

Many more photo's in the link above.


----------



## JoninNH

Nice avitar!!!!!!


----------



## DODK911

GMACK24,

Great photos. I have heard about the METS, but I never really understood what they did, between Boston PD and the State Police, what did they do and what was there jurisdiction? And is the answer to this question a big reason they ended up combining with the State Police? I am really interested and you seem to know alot about them, so could you PM me and give me a little info on them.

Thanks and Stay Safe.


----------



## Future_MALEO_019

I was just wondering, what exactly were the Metrpolitan Police? I know they were the MDC's Police Force, but what did they do? And why were they absorbed into the State Police?


----------



## Clouseau

Are my that old or are you guys that young?

The Mets patrolled all MDC property. The parks, rivers, lakes, pools, beaches, roadways etc. that were owned/run by the MDC. The Charles River, Spot Pond, the Quabbin Res. Revere Beach, Nantasket Beach, Blue Hills Res. etc. They patrolled Storrow Drive, Mem Drive, Mnsgr. Obrien Hwy, Rt 16, the Fellsway, the Expressway from Boston up to Rt 128. Soldiers Fld. Rd, Alewife, The Jamaica way and a ton of others I can't recall now. They had jurisdiction in all the city and towns that had MDC property. {50-60 cities and towns}.

Dukakis took care of them and even bought them a helicopter. When another police union found out, they had to sell it.


----------



## sempergumby

My grand father was MDC. He hattes the polotics that got the MDC absorbed intothe SP. He has no use for the SP either


----------



## NH Cop

Yeah I remember it clearly being whacked around by the Mets on the Boulevard at Revere Beach. After the whacking stopped the booze was taken and we were sent on our ways. I don't remember wanting to file any abuse charges on the Mets. My pals and I would show up at Nahant Beach later that week. Same drill with the Mets. I wonder if they secured booze as evidence. :twisted:


----------



## bbelichick

sempergumby said:


> My grand father was MDC. He hattes the polotics that got the MDC absorbed intothe SP. He has no use for the SP either


If your grandfather hates politics then he couldn't have been a Met. That was the most political Police Force ever...Oh wait, I forgot about the Capital Police.


----------



## dcs2244

Ah, for the golden era of Gerry Clemente, Mike Dukaka, tow company kick-backs and monetary contributions to their favorite charity, the IRA!

Not to mention carting the reps and senators kids back and forth to school...


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

That is a nice site.

By the way Greg I second Jon's opinion on the Avatar. NIce!

Scott


----------



## Guest

Awesome site, thanks for the memories!

Is it just me, or did things on MDC roads run a lot smoother when the "Mets" were in existence?


----------



## GMACK24

DODK911 said:


> GMACK24,
> 
> Great photos. I have heard about the METS, but I never really understood what they did, between Boston PD and the State Police, what did they do and what was there jurisdiction? And is the answer to this question a big reason they ended up combining with the State Police? I am really interested and you seem to know alot about them, so could you PM me and give me a little info on them.
> 
> Thanks and Stay Safe.


A now Defunct police department in Massachusetts, 
The Metropolitan Police Department used to patrol Parks and Beach's in and around Massachusetts. These parks and/or Beach's were under control of the Metropolitan District Commission. The MDC, Registry, Capitol Police all merged with the State Police in the mid 1990's.


----------



## GMACK24

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> That is a nice site.
> 
> By the way Greg I second Jon's opinion on the Avatar. NIce!
> 
> Scott


HA HA THANKS ! ! !


----------



## Clouseau

Delta784 said:


> Is it just me, or did things on MDC roads run a lot smoother when the "Mets" were in existence?


It's a man power issue. The Met stations around Boston were running 5-10 cruisers each...some were two man.

Now you're lucky if there a two "solo" cruisers from each... working the same calls that 3-4 times the current manpower used to handle. I'm sure their not happy about it.


----------



## Guest

Clouseau said:


> Now you're lucky if there a two "solo" cruisers from each... working the same calls that 3-4 times the current manpower used to handle. I'm sure their not happy about it.


That's something that needs to be addressed. I know that especially during the summer, we end up eating a lot of accidents on MDC roads because the MSP has no one available, and we're not exactly twiddling our thumbs waiting for something to happen.


----------



## quality617

Found this while googling....

http://www.firenews.org/mdc.html


----------



## JoninNH

GMACK24 said:


> HA HA THANKS ! ! !


Who is the babe?


----------



## no$.10

Clouseau said:


> _The Met stations around Boston were running 5-10 cruisers each..._


*NOT.*

Might of had 5-10 cruisers, but most likely only 1-3 actually fired up and ran. Sorry to burst that bubble.

_"some were two man."_

Which has no effect on traffic. However, there were assigned traffic posts, which quite bluntly, *sucked.* I remember _certain _supervisors driving around to make sure that you didn't have your hands in your pockets while operating a signal-box light control. Even if it were 10 friggin degrees out. Is it all coming back to you now?


----------



## Clouseau

no$.10 said:


> _"some were two man."_
> Which has no effect on traffic.


At a major accident scene in rush hour, when a two way road is down to one lane...I'll take two men over one man any day. :-k

_[Might of had 5-10 cruisers, but most likely only 1-3 actually fired up and ran. Sorry to burst that bubble]._

When the Mets were fully staffed, this is what they ran. {Maybe before your time?}


----------



## kwflatbed

Delta I can remember seeing them running radar across from the Clam Box

and the Beachcomber on the Blvd. all of the time.


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Delta I can remember seeing them running radar across from the Clam Box
> 
> and the Beachcomber on the Blvd. all of the time.


Unless they have an accident, you hardly ever see MSP on Quincy Shore Drive, except in the summer, and that's usually specifically-funded overtime.


----------



## no$.10

Clouseau said:


> When the Mets were fully staffed, this is what they ran. {Maybe before your time?}


I stand corrected, Sir. After asking someone else, you are correct.


----------



## quality617

Yet some more MDC photos, these are from the WRKO website, under Howie Carr and his FBI mob files. These were photos from a murder scene in 1966. The officers and the sedan are MDC.

http://rope.wrko-am.fimc.net/bulger/01.31.05.big_pic_03.jpg
http://rope.wrko-am.fimc.net/bulger/01.31.05.big_pic_04.jpg


----------



## Crvtte65

JoninNH said:


> Who is the babe?


A buddy's ex-girlfriend. I know cause he email me her pic too in a mocking fashion... the bastard


----------



## Sgt Jack

Awesome pics guys....I do have to agree with Delta on the lack of coverage that seems to go on now...My Dad who was a Revere cop use to patrol the beach area back in the 70's and 80's and he can remember when the Mets would have a car assigned to Revere Beach BLVD (Front Car) a car assigned to Ocean Ave(Back Car)...A car for the Revere Beach Parkway and couple that patrolled the Lynnway out to Nahant...Revere at that time only ran about 4 cars for the whole city back then...Often when they got called for a bar fight down the beach they would try copy the unique METs siren tone on their own siren hoping that the nice patrons would think an army of Mets were on the way and not two city cops in a bright yellow crown vic


----------



## rg1283

Maybe with the new academy classes, some more MSP Cars will be added. However this seems doubtful, since most likely the new classes will be replacing existing (retiring, etc.) Troopers. A couple of more cruisers in some Metro Boston areas would be nice. The METs used to have a car in every major park it seemed. In a post 9/11 world though it doesn't seem like a good use of man power to have a regular area car just patrol parks for a shift not on a special detail or responding to an emergency call in that particular park. MSP Troop E has taken over some of the areas Troop H used to patrol so they can focus more on the DCR roads.


----------

